# Inkscape coller devant



## caula (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
je teste actuellement inkscape et j'aimerai savoir si il y a la possibilité de coller/devant ou coller/derrière des éléments graphiques par rapport à celui sélectionné?
Ces deux raccourcis sont présent dans illustrator, et je pense qu'il doit exister un équivalent dans inkscape.
Merci


----------



## theoliane (29 Avril 2008)

Oui bien sûr, tu peux envoyer devant, derrière, descendre d'un niveau, ou remonter, un objet par rapport à un autre, il y a des icônes pour ça, et des raccourcis clavier aussi. Et bien entendu, tu trouveras ces fonctions aussi dans le menu *Objet* (avec rappel des raccourcis clavier).

La même chose existe aussi avec les calques comportant plusieurs objets.


----------



## caula (21 Juin 2008)

theoliane a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, tu peux envoyer devant, derrière, descendre d'un niveau, ou remonter, un objet par rapport à un autre, il y a des icônes pour ça, et des raccourcis clavier aussi. Et bien entendu, tu trouveras ces fonctions aussi dans le menu *Objet* (avec rappel des raccourcis clavier).
> 
> La même chose existe aussi avec les calques comportant plusieurs objets.



en fait ce que je demandais c'est si il existait la possibilité de coller un objet devant un autre objet sélectionné... en une seule fois

Dans inkscape il n'est pas possible de faire cela.
Il faut que je fasse coller mon objet et que j'utilise le raccourci PgUp ou PgDn pour placer cette objet correctement.


----------

